# The Best Way to Treat Urine Scald?



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Durn buck urine scald. Have heard to clean legs real good & apply Bag Balm.
I dont have much confidence in it, there's small open sores & scabby skin.
Only on front legs.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a mini nubian buck that got urine scald on the back of his front legs too, really bad. I had never seen anything like it before, even the hair was coming off his legs in big hunks.

I washed his legs really good by sticking one leg at a time in a big bucket of warm water & washing them with antibacterial soap. Then I dried them carefully since they were about bald.
I kept Desitin(I used the store brand) on his legs every single day. After the girls were all bred he quit urinating on his legs like he had been & the hair started growing back in.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Backfourty. The Desitin is a good idea gotta get some.
Washed his legs with mild Betadine solution, dried them well & did apply the bag balm.
It wasnt as bad as I had feared.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Next fall, BEFORE he goes into rut, coat the backsides of his front legs with vaseline. I've also done this to one side of a buck's face (he preferred only one side  The vaseline will help PREVENT the urine scald.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Charleen


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Ditto on the vasaline. Also, if you don't have Desitin, you can use Neosporin (or other triple antibiotic in a petroleum base). It will help heal the scald, prevent infection, and prevent MORE scald.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I kept the Desitin on him every day because I worried about infection too. It cleared up after the rut season & all the girls were bred but it did take awhile before I seen hair growing back in.

The Desitin I think is much thicker than vaseline or Neosporin & really stayed on pretty good from day to day. Sometimes I'd need to put a little more on than others. Be sure & get up in the hair still left on his leg above & below the scalded part to keep that from burning too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A&D ointment works, too, and you're not over-exposing to neosporin.

Good luck. Darn that bucky behavior!


----------

